# Dusky, Blue Cream Persian 6 yrs old .



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*









Dusky, Blue Cream Persian 6 yrs old . She was found as a stray and is lovely affectionate cat , she bossy around other cats so would rather be a only cat. Shes neutered microchipped and has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time.

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She's lovely, hope she finds a home soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------

